# full moon



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

I've heard about full moons before and I wanted to ask how to get them from breeding I was thinking double tail+halfmoon=full moon not shure help please 

I'd like to know before saturday when I do my Petco run plz.



Thanks K stiles


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Like I said before, no such thing as a Full Moon. Some people call HMs full moons though. 

If you breed ST to DBT you get 25% DTB the first generation, and the rest of the fry just get the DBT gene. Then if you breed two of the fry, you get 75% DBT... I think that is what Mr Vamp said.... Not sure.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

Ahhhh thats what It meant Thanks doggyhog:lol:


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

No problem.


----------



## missoulafishfreak (Dec 9, 2009)

not sure if this helps or not, but here is a link i found.
http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=894

hope it helps,


----------

